# Noosa - Saturday 22nd July



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi,
My wife & I are planning another trip to Noosa on the 22nd of July.

Again it will be inside the river. We will b launching sometime around 3pm. Probably staying in the water till around 8.30 - 9pm before our return trip to South Brisbane.

If anybody is interested in hooking up, let me know.


----------

